# 1/4 or 3/8 inch sprayer hose



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

I am use to using 3/8 inch hose but ordered a sprayer and noticed it is coming with a 1/4 inch 50 foot hose. I am using it to paint not shoot nails. Looks like I have to shell out a 100 for a new graco 3/8 inch hose unless you guys give me good reason. Maybe I will use it just for oils, what's your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on the size of your pump and the volume of paint you are pushing out. 1/4" x 50 should be good enough for most residential jobs. We have a few graco x50's with 2 lines each starting at 3/8x50 then 1/4x150 for painting bridges. These supply plenty of paint from the ground with no pressure loss up to 90 feet in the air. We use these set ups to spray acrylic, epoxy and urethane too. I wouldn't want to fight with a 3/8" line for 12 hours a day.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

The only thing i've seen a 3/8" line used for is spraying Denso (pipeline coating, 100% solids epoxy heated to 100+ degrees). 1/4" is good enough for just about any other project.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You should have your 1st 50' at 3/8 then step it down to a 1/4. It helps with pushing the material which helps with the life of packings and stuff

....


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I use a 50 foot 3/8 mated to 30 feet 1/8 hose. Works perfectly no matter what I spray through it.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You should have your 1st 50' at 3/8 then step it down to a 1/4. It helps with pushing the material which helps with the life of packings and stuff
> 
> ....


I was told that set up was for production, but whatever it is it is standard. If I'm the OP I'm not running put and buying a new hose though I'm running on what the machine came with. It'll work. for now. When u need more length add the other hose.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You should have your 1st 50' at 3/8 then step it down to a 1/4. It helps with pushing the material which helps with the life of packings and stuff
> 
> ....


That is spot on, I am all about taking care of my equipment. I really only use just 50 ft from my pump doing interiors if and I like to use 150 on exteriors. I think if I were to use 1/4 my pump would keep up but EW great tip.

Oden, just trying to get everything dialed in and a longer hose to me is a big time saver.

Thanks you guys for all the feedback, rocks around here.:thumbsup:


----------



## GneissGuy (Aug 21, 2013)

There are good sprayers that come with 1/4"x50' hoses. From the Graco 390 to the Graco 695, the Graco GMAX 5900, the Titan 440i - 740i. They all come stock with a 1/4" hose. If you add additional line always start with larger size connected to pump. Keeps the pressure strong at your gun and protects the pump. Really depends on what your objectives are. 

"Good Paint Isn't Cheap, and Cheap Paint Isn't Good"


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1/4 is fine. That is what I use with my pressure roller. :whistling2:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You should have your 1st 50' at 3/8 then step it down to a 1/4. It helps with pushing the material which helps with the life of packings and stuff
> 
> ....


 I just tried this yesterday. 50' 3/8 to 25' 1/4. 
I could really tell the difference.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I just tried this yesterday. 50' 3/8 to 25' 1/4.
> I could really tell the difference.


Told ya soo... 

That's how I was taught so that's how I have always done it. The only time I haven't is if I'm only running a 50' or I had no choice.

....


----------

